# Quad Copters



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Any input on quad copters?
Looks like there 2 popular ones to choose from, Parrot and Blade.
Don't want to use my phone for controller, prefer joysticks.
Prices, upgrades and other info would help.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

My husband has a Blade Nano QX and really likes it. Small enough to fly in the house.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I had an ARDrone 2.0
Im looking at the DJI Phantoms now, so I can put my go pro on the bottom.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

That's what I'm getting a quote on now from the guys in Austin.
Looking at the Phantom 2 and adding go pro and ground station.
What I'm liking is 25 min. flying time, programable GPS track even out of range and linking to my iPad.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a Blade and two DJI Phantoms. I use the phantoms for work so paying the extra is justified. If you're just getting into it than I suggest the Blade. I love mine. The phantoms I have are equipped with the gimbal for smoother video. The Phantoms are a little less user friendly because you need to keep up with software updates and fix minor bugs in the system periodically. UAV direct is who I get to build my phantoms for me. They are located near Austin. Good guys and are always willing to help with issues. 
The possibilities with the quads are endless. The advances in quads are happening almost daily. If you do go the phantom route, spend the extra money for FPV (first person view) this makes the flying experience a whole lot better. I just shipped mine back to UAV direct today to make some repairs to my gimbal after a crash over the weekend. Be careful, it can get addicting.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Started looking at the Blade, looks like I'd have to buy transmitter separately, flying anything without sticks is not an option for me, I'm a finger, not thumb guy. Getting one puts me right up there with a Phantom setup.
Still waiting for a quote from the guys in Austin on a Phantom setup.

Really haven't made up my mind if I'm going with a quad, or getting into 3-D fixed wing. I'm not new to the sport, just been out of it since 1994.
Before that my experience was 1/3 scale aerobatics, mainly with IMAC pattern and the Madera Air Races.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

What set up are you pricing from he Austin Guys? All the "ready to fly" quads come with transmitters.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

gregtx said:


> What set up are you pricing from he Austin Guys? All the "ready to fly" quads come with transmitters.


The Phantom 2, ground station, and something else that I've forgotten the name of.
Not sure if the Blade did.


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

For something small and a lot of fun the Blade Nano QX is great. $90.00 ready to fly with transmitter. My son gave me one for Christmas. Only problem is it's so fun I'm sure I will be looking for something bigger soon.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Still no quote from Austin, so I'm going with a Blade 350QX Friday when new stock comes in.
Camera is now a second priority, aerobatics will be on my plate first.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Just got this one. So far so good! I will be putting a gimbal and mobius HD cam on soon for a complete FPV setup!


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

cubera said:


> Still no quote from Austin, so I'm going with a Blade 350QX Friday when new stock comes in.
> Camera is now a second priority, aerobatics will be on my plate first.


You will love the Blade 350 QX! I started out with one. The videos are amazing that you can create with these.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

cubera said:


> Still no quote from Austin, so I'm going with a Blade 350QX Friday when new stock comes in.
> Camera is now a second priority, aerobatics will be on my plate first.


Got an eye on a Hero 2 silver on another forum.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

stxhunter said:


> Just got this one. So far so good! I will be putting a gimbal and mobius HD cam on soon for a complete FPV setup!


What is it, looks lean and mean.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Tarot 650 Ironman. I can get you in contact with the guy that I got it from if your interested. How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Now that I've done some ground work, probably not as much as this one costs.
Pretty much settled on the Blade 350QX.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Looking online I have found the 350Qx for $469-$599 when available. I didn't pay much more for mine.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

350qx is really nice ! I need to fly mine more but really like it.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

stxhunter said:


> Looking online I have found the 350Qx for $469-$599 when available. I didn't pay much more for mine.


Got one coming locally Thurs. for $474.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

gregtx said:


> You will love the Blade 350 QX! I started out with one. The videos are amazing that you can create with these.


Can you PM me?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

xheli.com has several to look at. One for 75dollars rtf that you can put a camera on. Saw one at the bbq at Reliant today......it was really 2cool.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Never mind....guy at RC Hobby said you can't get parts for it. I got a Blade Nano QX today and love it. Very small and easy to fly(indoors) I used to be an instructor at T.I.for fixed wing airplanes and the quad is pretty easy to learn to fly. Once I master this one I may move up to one with a camera.


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Apr 21, 2014)

I know nothing about these, do any of you guys have any photos or links I can look at?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Spiritinthesky said:


> I know nothing about these, do any of you guys have any photos or links I can look at?


Been hearing alot about these:
http://www.dji.com/product/phantom-2-vision-plus


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Google quad copter you will get tons of info and pics


----------



## ascalise (Oct 10, 2006)

Started with a nano qx still haven't and love it. Just built a dji f450 with the new e300 power system. Already put lights on it. I'm using the naza lite flight controller and GPS. It's a nice machine for the money. I would highly recommend it.


----------

